# hibiscus Flower -gone in seconds



## Crazy1 (May 1, 2008)

Since I received Rusty he wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eating much until two days ago. Never would let me see him eat. But just look at him now. 

Yep, thats a tort behind that Hybiscus Flower






See I knew torts could smile ! Just look at that face 





Really chowing down.





Yeh, Yeh, I know I'm letting you see me eat. Now get that camera outa my face & go away.


----------



## Jacqui (May 1, 2008)

Good thing my torts can't see this screen or they would be on hunger strike until I found some of those blooms.  Looks like he is in tort eating heaven and settling in nice.


----------



## Coldliz (May 1, 2008)

I wish I could get some of those!! 

He's definately smiling.


----------



## Jentortmom (May 1, 2008)

so cute!! he really likes those flowers...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 2, 2008)

Glad he's eating well. Certainly looks like he is enjoying himself!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This is the Hybiscus I got from Walmart. I've now had it in a pot for 2 summers. this Spring I got 4 more in different colors, all from Walmart, and they are doing well. I tried some from Home Depot and Lowes but they died. I did get a blue hybiscus from Home Depot about 2 months ago so far it is doing OK, fingers crossed. Sat. I am making a trip to a large nursery with 4 friends hope to find some great plants for the pens there.


----------



## Coldliz (May 2, 2008)

When you buy those from Wal-Mart like that, do you have to "leech" them out? I was at Kroger today and they have Hibiscus trees and I think I'm going to get one. Do I have to wait for a few months before feeding it to my tort? Do you only feed the flowers?


----------



## Crazy1 (May 2, 2008)

Melissa, yes I wait about 3 months or more or if I completely change the dirt/planting medium I wait at least a month or more. I feed leaves as well as the flowers. Mine seem to really go for the Red ones first.


----------



## Jacqui (May 2, 2008)

The one I had was from WalMart that did so well. Unfortunately my son killed it over the winter. Have been checking the local WalMarts a couple of times a week now (actually had started looking when out on the road still). It's still to early for them to be sold here. It's amazing how big of a loss that one plant was to the tort group. I plan to get several more, just have not figured out yet how to keep them over the winter. We really have no good location inside for plants.


----------



## Tortoise_Named_Alfred (May 2, 2008)

Just so you know, if you dont have the greatest green thumb and buy your plants from Lowes. If they do die, you have a one year period to replace them for free, i'm an ex lowes employee, so just keep the reciepts and take them back.

My leopard acts the same way with dandilions, goes _CRAZY_ over them.


----------



## Marla (May 2, 2008)

*Way to go to town on that flower Rusty.....*


Since I received Rusty he wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eating much until two days ago. Never would let me see him eat. But just look at him now. 

Yep, thats a tort behind that Hybiscus Flower





See I knew torts could smile ! Just look at that face 





Really chowing down.




 
Yeh, Yeh, I know I'm letting you see me eat. Now get that camera outa my face & go away.




[/quote]


----------



## Crazy1 (May 3, 2008)

Tortoise_Named_Alfred said:


> Just so you know, if you dont have the greatest green thumb and buy your plants from Lowes. If they do die, you have a one year period to replace them for free, so just keep the reciepts and take them back.



Thanks for bringing that up.
I found out that Home Depot has the same guarantee on their plants. I know Wal-Mart has a guarantee but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think it's as long as a year. But then the plant only cost me $3.00 on sale, and Wal-Mart plants seem to do better for me than Lowes or Home depot. Not like the $25.00 blue hibiscus (from lowes) I bought that died in only a few months and yes I had lost the receipt.  So keep those receipt in a safe place.


----------



## tortoise.tot (May 5, 2008)

he's so cute.
i want a BIG tortoise like that next.
i just have my baby leopard but i want to adopt a big one like him. :]


----------



## Crazy1 (May 6, 2008)

He really isn't very big he only weighs 422 grams ( a little less than a pound) and is about 4 3/4 inches scl. Now my Foster DT are 8 lbs and 13 lbs they are much bigger.


----------

